# BOOTH TO BACKSTAGE COMMUNICATION; Intercom



## gfbruner (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi all - New here to CB. I'm a member of the Bd. of Directors (& volunteer stage manager) of my local community theater. One of the biggest problems our theater has is the booth to backstage communication. We are located in a metal building and always have problems communicating using our headsets. We currently have headsets from Anchor Audio #8P-9000. When we bought these a few years ago, we were told they where the best out there. Well, we have 4 headsets - 1 doesn't work at all, 1 can hear but not speak, 1 can speak but not hear, and only 1 can do both.

So I am starting research into getting a better communication system. I was told to possibly look into a closed circuit system. I'll admit that I know nothing about the difference between a closed circuit/non-closed circuit system. Quite a few of our guests are elderly and we don't want anything that would interfere with pacemakers, etc. I don't currently have a budget to work from, but as we are a community theater, it cannot be an exorbitant amount. We would like to something before our opening production of the season in November.

If anyone has any suggestions, it would be most appreciated. The most important thing is that they would have to work inside a metal building. Thanks!!


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 22, 2013)

Have you looked at using walkie-talkies?


----------



## TheaterEd (Aug 22, 2013)

FACTplayers said:


> Have you looked at using walkie-talkies?


I would avoid walkie-talkies. They can wreak havoc on a wireless microphone system and I would imagine that they would be unreliable in an all metal building. I have always used wired systems from either Clear-Com or Production Intercom. Both have been very reliable, and the way they are wired should mean that your metal building will not affect them. Contact your local theatrical supplier for a quote. They can be a bit pricey, but they will last.

As for your concern about pacemakers, I'm no expert but I imagine if they can handle the bombardment of radio wave they receive just walking around in public, they should be able to handle anything you throw at them. (provided you don't use metal detectors on your audience)

Welcome to the Control Booth!

By the way, how bad is the noise in an all metal building when it rains?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Aug 22, 2013)

Your symptoms sound like you could use a little maintenance rather than replacement. One-way audio in systems like these may be due to broken connections either in the headsets or the antennae. FWIW, whoever told you the they were the best out there was stretching the truth. The stuff might be the best out there for your price point (don't know because I've never heard of them) but there are other vendors like HME/ClearCom and Telex that are more recognizable brands.

I doubt if any pacemakers are susceptible to RF interference produced by a consumer-style comms system.


----------



## gfbruner (Aug 22, 2013)

At the moment we are using old walkie-talkies that we had from awhile ago. They are getting the job done but only marginally better.

No, we don't use metal detectors on our audiences  As for the rain, it can get quite loud backstage, especially if it's a heavy downpour. But it doesn't usually affect our audience too much. We just put in a new sound system which has made a huge difference.

Thanks for the info. I will look into clear-com and production intercom.


----------



## BillESC (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Heathsville, VA,

Take a look at Eartec for your intercom needs.

index

I'm just down the road.


----------



## museav (Aug 23, 2013)

BillESC said:


> Take a look at Eartec for your intercom needs.
> 
> index


Has anyone had any positive experiences with Eartec? Unfortunately, the only time I've encountered them is when people have had problems and in those cases I've found the related information and support available rather limited.


I have a feeling that the "closed circuit" reference was referring to a wired system versus the current wireless system. Bur before you go out and purchase anything you may want to do a little troubleshooting. For example, you might try swapping headsets between units. If a particular problem follows a headset then it could be the headset wiring or the headset itself while if a problem follows a beltpack then it is probably something to do with the beltpack or its headset connector. Headset cable issues are very common and often pretty easily repaired.

There may also be some information to verify for the specific products involved. The Anchor BP-9000 is the primary component of their now discontinued ProLink wireless intercom system, which has been replaced by the ProLink 500. There are apparently three versions of the BP-9000 beltpack; the BP-900M Master, the BP-9000R Remote and the less common BP-9000L Listen Only. A standard packaged system typically consisted of one Master and three Remote beltpacks so that is likely what you have, however there is a chance that the one unit that can hear but not talk may be a BP-9000L Listen Only unit.

There are two switches on the beltpacks whose settings you may want to verify. These are two channel systems so one is the Channel A/B switch and if you want everyone to be able to talk and listen to one another then all of the beltpacks should all be set for the same channel, either A or B. The other switch is the PTT/Always On switch on the side of the beltpacks that selects whether the units operate as always on or as Push To Talk via the PTT switch on the beltpack. If one were expecting always on operation and a unit is in PushToTalk mode that might lead them to believe it was not transmitting properly.

Two other potentially relevant controls are the mic gain control and the on/volume control. The first controls the microphone volume and may take a small screwdriver to adjust, the second turn the beltpacks on or off and adjusts the headset volume. It is possible that someone turned down a microphone and it was not realized.

Beyond that, there is apparently a green power LED and a red RX/TX LED. The power LED is self explanatory but I believe the red LED should flash when transmitting while a solid red RX/TX LED indicates being out of range of the Master, in which case the unit will likely not communicate properly with the other beltpacks until it is moved back within range of the Master.


----------



## NickVon (Aug 23, 2013)

museav said:


> Has anyone had any positive experiences with Eartec?



Last year i was looking to purchase two new headsets for our Clear-com system. The old headsets where big heavy and had "vinyle" ear padding that was starting to crack and become uncomfortable. I think they where the standard headsets to ship with clea come back in the 70's 80's. Initially i was looking some Production Comm single ear lightweight style for like 90$ a a peice. This was back when they had there mysterious shipping delays leading to bankruptcy what have you. Instead my vendor offered up a simliar style Eartec headset.

I don't like them. They are flimsy. they don't sit well on my smaller head, and the mic boom weight is disproportionate to the strength of the plastic pieces that goes over your head, so it try's to pull itself off.

Anchor Audio:
Is a company that usually does low end budget sound for "institutions" be it small college lecture halls or conference rooms. Example: our medium sized Podium with built in speaker/amp came with an "Anchor Audio" goose neck microphone. It's worked for what it is, but its cheap and leaves a lot to be desired when compared to Shure or AT small diaphram condenser Goose necks. Anchor is largely a budget friendly manufacture. It gets the job done, but probably other companies could get it done better, for a little more money.


----------



## millershswtechcrew (Aug 23, 2013)

I would go with a telex system you can usuaally get a good wired one for a decent price point. You can add alot of stations, And you dont really have to worry about interferance.


----------



## themuzicman (Aug 23, 2013)

TheaterEd said:


> I would avoid walkie-talkies. They can wreak havoc on a wireless microphone system and I would imagine that they would be unreliable in an all metal building. I have always used wired systems from either Clear-Com or Production Intercom. Both have been very reliable, and the way they are wired should mean that your metal building will not affect them.



That's a bit of a misinformed stance to talk on the use of walkies. They are wireless and like any RF device they need to be frequency coordinated to make sure everything is working without interference. If his wireless works in his metal building, why would his walkies not work either? They are both RF devices.

When I mix, I prefer a walkie with a biscuit so I don't have anything covering my ears.


----------



## NewChris (Sep 1, 2013)

My school is looking for an intercom system for our light guy to talk to the two folllowspot operators. The clear-com stuff is way too expensive. Is there anything cheaper?


----------



## museav (Sep 3, 2013)

tardis123 said:


> My school is looking for an intercom system for our light guy to talk to the two folllowspot operators. The clear-com stuff is way too expensive. Is there anything cheaper?


Wired or wireless?

Please keep in mind that while the initial cost is definitely a factor in the associated value so may be effective use, reliability and long term cost. If something does not work well or at all then it may have cost too much regardless of the actual cost.


----------

